# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Raitiovaunukuvia 20.5.2007

## Rattivaunu

Kuten havaintoviesteissä on kerrottu, Variot valloittivat linjat 7A ja 7B jo sunnuntaina 20.5.2007. Nyt on aika katsoa kuvia. Tosin ihan ensimmäisessä kuvassa kiiltelee toisenlainen komeus...

----------

